# Who is going to be at the Korin Chefs' Night tonight?



## jklip13 (Sep 19, 2016)

Anyone?


----------



## jklip13 (Sep 20, 2016)

Well i guess not, thought there would be more presence from KKF members in New York


----------



## ecchef (Sep 20, 2016)

I know who's not going &#128546;


----------



## tienowen (Sep 20, 2016)

I wish I can go, but I all the way in Hawaii. Have you check their next suisin event, spend over 1000$ get GINSANKO NICKEL DAMASCUS YANAGI 300MM for free limit only 1 available,


----------

